# Spideranne's pics



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Here are the pics from my small yard display. With all the good ideas from everyone here I'll be expanding next year. My list is already a mile long.

Yard 2006 pictures by spideranne - Photobucket


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Nice job,spideranne
Your off to a good start
I have one of those mile long lists too....


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Great job - I wish I would have boarded up my windows!

Super!


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

Great way to start off the new obsession. We all have a list a mile long. Start tomorrow and I bet you still won't have it done by next year!!


----------



## Long_Tom (Oct 7, 2006)

Wow, you've accomplished a lot! Classy tombstones...good lighting...lots of details... well done!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Turned out really nice. I really like that guy hanging agaisnt the brick wall.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

You have some great tombstones there and the lighting looked very spooky.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

You worked the lighting to your advantage. Good use of shadows. 


Now get crackin' on that list.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Nice!! I like it!
That fence is cool, simple, creepy and effective.
I like that 'sam' tombstone.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

very nice -i like the guy hangin on the wall-(i want one) lol


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I like your boarded up windows... and the cemetary fence is neat too. I haven't seen one like that before... creepy! great job.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Thanks everyone. The fence is just the bundles of stakes they use for that plastic orange construction stuff. I didn't have time last year but really wanted a fence. I just painted them black and tied sections together with twine. It was cheap and they just pound into the grass.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Very nice display spideranne!


----------



## Technical Terror (Aug 23, 2005)

Very nice photography, and a really cool display!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Good job Spideranne. I'm going to try to add the boarded up window look to my house.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Good pics spideranne. My list a mile long too and as soon as i start to cross off theres always more to it.... they are neverending


----------

